# Spider Identification



## Zfish

A good friend of mine at work killed this spider this morning. She said this is the 3rd one that they've seen around their house. I'm by all means no spider expert 


I'm sure she'd appriciate if we can identify this thing. I think the size of that spider would actually bother me lol


----------



## smallie75

That's a Black House Spider(Achaearanea Tepidariorum)


----------



## Zfish

Hey Smallie,

This thing was about 2 inches long. From everything I'm reading it doesn't appear that the house spider gets that big. On the other hand it does look a lot like it ?


----------



## BigChessie

Could it be a "Huntsman"?


----------



## Eugene

I am absolutely not a spider guy, but neither the abdomen profile nor the described size seem right to me for _Achaearanea tepidariorum_ or others of the cobweb weaver family. Digging around the Spiders of Ohio site or writing to Dr. Bradley who operates it might be helpful. Myself, I avoid killing spiders in my living space unless I know them to be potentially dangerous (that's only the brown recluse and the black widow in Ohio, and this gal is neither of those); after all, spiders are quite good at eating the bugs that want to eat me.


----------



## smallie75

2" long--  that would be to big for a house spider, unless it got into some good roids. Good Luck with that beast.


----------



## Zfish

Well they killed it because they didnt know what it was and I couldnt remember what the brown recluse spider looked like but didnt think that was it.


----------



## Eugene

The brown recluse is a bit smaller than you've described. It also has a light brown cephalothorax (head section) with a telltale dark, violin-shaped mark.


----------



## bkr43050

To me it looks most like an adult female wolf spider.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Eugene said:


> Myself, I avoid killing spiders in my living space unless I know them to be potentially dangerous (that's only the brown recluse and the black widow in Ohio, and this gal is neither of those); after all, spiders are quite good at eating the bugs that want to eat me.


I was comingin here to post something very similar...so thanks!


----------



## Fishman

It's a black crappie.


----------



## fishslime

Fishman said:


> It's a black crappie.


Yes good eat'n too lightly bread and pan fry

The spiders of ohio site as said earlier would be a good start i know they released a book of ohio spiders a couple years ago.


----------



## monsterKAT11

we used to have them in my old house all the time, used to see them up to like 3.5 inches in diameter. they're giant wolf spiders, and i hate them


----------



## Zfish

I was kind of wondering about a wolf spider but the pickture is kinda hard to tell. I have seen some pretty big ones.


Fishman. I think for you it would be cat bait


----------



## fishinrudy

You can tell from this picture that the spider is not two inches. I have caught many 3" spiders and this one does not even compare. I am glad you landed this spider, but there is no way it is even close to 2" as any one who has killed a 2" spider would know just from looking at the pictures....Sorry wrong thread. Tehetehe


----------



## WB185Ranger

All I know is that I hate spiders and the close-up pic of that thing is freak'in me out!!! WB


----------



## Eugene

Doesn't look at all like a wolf spider to me.


----------



## ezbite

fishinrudy said:


> You can tell from this picture that the spider is not two inches. I have caught many 3" spiders and this one does not even compare. I am glad you landed this spider, but there is no way it is even close to 2" as any one who has killed a 2" spider would know just from looking at the pictures....Sorry wrong thread. Tehetehe


 you forgot to call him a liar on the weight of it to even though he didnt post one.....JK  great reply.


----------



## junkyardbass

Quote:
Originally Posted by Eugene 
Myself, I avoid killing spiders in my living space unless I know them to be potentially dangerous (that's only the brown recluse and the black widow in Ohio, and this gal is neither of those); after all, spiders are quite good at eating the bugs that want to eat me. 

Quote:
Originally posted by COmmodore 64
I was comingin here to post something very similar...so thanks!

You two aren both nuts!!  Spider = dead in my book. If it trespasses on my property then I'm killing it, no questions asked. No Way am I living with a 2" spider. I'd never sleep.


----------



## Eugene

Y'all don't seem to realize there are many thousands of spider-like thingies already solidly roosted in your own flesh! Dust mites are as real as oxygen and much more solid.


----------



## BigChessie

junkyardbass said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Eugene
> Myself, I avoid killing spiders in my living space unless I know them to be potentially dangerous (that's only the brown recluse and the black widow in Ohio, and this gal is neither of those); after all, spiders are quite good at eating the bugs that want to eat me.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally posted by COmmodore 64
> I was comingin here to post something very similar...so thanks!
> 
> You two aren both nuts!!  Spider = dead in my book. If it trespasses on my property then I'm killing it, no questions asked. No Way am I living with a 2" spider. I'd never sleep.



I used to smack every bug we would run across. I must be getting old or something, now I just leave them alone. Drives my wife crazy when she will see a couple spiders and I just tell her to feed them or leave them alone.lol I have one I can almost name. When I leave the back door open to let the dogs in and out a couple flys will get in. Now when I am at the back window watching my bird feeders, I watch the spider that lives in the window having a buffet. I have seen him catch up to 3 flys in an hour and I never have to worry about the flys coming in the open door. Win-Win for us both.


----------



## UFM82

That's be my guess from the banding on the legs. 

UFM82


----------



## Fishman

Zortman are you in Cincinnati yet. Gimme your cell number, Ill be in your neck of the woods tomorrow.


----------



## young-gun21

junkyardbass said:


> Quote:
> You two aren both nuts!!  Spider = dead in my book. If it trespasses on my property then I'm killing it, no questions asked. No Way am I living with a 2" spider. I'd never sleep.


AMEN!!!! The only good spider is a dead one! How someone could find those things intriguing is beyind me!


----------



## Zfish

fishinrudy,

I'm just passing along the info for a friend. I was not there nor did I take the pictures but it's okay. I figured someone would throw it in there that they didnt think it was 2 inches.


Fishman,

You have a PM Coming your way. Come on down man.


----------



## LakeRaider

That sucker comes around me its gonna be an EL-STOMPUS ITSBUTTUS!
Snakes I don,t mind. But spiders, especially those big hairy ones that try and stare ya' down. Raider


----------



## fishdealer04

smallie75 said:


> That's a Black House Spider(Achaearanea Tepidariorum)



Thats what it looks like to me. I have killed quite a few of those in my house, none recently, killed a wolf spider the other day. In case anyone is wondering what to do with your old text books from school.....excellent spider killers


----------



## LakeRaider

Fight back with on of these! lol Raider


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I am in no way a spider expert but looking at some pics I would narrow it down to a nursery web spider due to the potential size and earth tone colors or a funnel web spider, they can be larger than an inch and often have banded legs. 

There are lots of beneficial bugs in the home. Two that I rarely ever kill are spiders and house centipeds. Both will kill many unwanted bugs in your home. Both are kinda creepy for most people but as long as they stay in my basement I have no issue with them.

Jake


----------



## Trucked

WB185Ranger said:


> All I know is that I hate spiders and the close-up pic of that thing is freak'in me out!!! WB


We too are finding a particular spider in the garage AND in the house. I have killed 3 so far that scared the crap out of me. OH!! YEAH, the ones I have killed are about 1 1/2 to 2" around the legs and BLACK. They are very FAST and not afraid of you either. Go near it and it will raise 2 front legs and dare you to come near. Not a very good defense for my SIZE 16D boot.


----------



## stevecat

Yes, nursry web spider. had one that was 3" from leg to leg . Not poisiness but will bite.


----------



## Trucked

Very scary to see that thing run across the floor. I hate them.


----------



## Eric E

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk
This weaver was by our front door all last year. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## KWILSON512

I dont kill spiders either, I run like hell and make my girlfriend kill them.


----------



## FISHIN216

Ok...lived in cleveland my whole life....never saw one of these...is it just an off color wolf spider or what?









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UFM82

Not a wolf spider. One way to tell if it is a nursery web is to see it when it's at rest. They sit with their legs together and form an X. They are hunters like wolf spiders but leg spans of 2" to 3" are common. And there is no such beast as a "giant wolf spider".


----------

